# Angeln in Alaska



## Baitbuster (18. September 2007)

Haloele,
sssooo nun kann ich mich auch mal wieder anmelden hier im AB|supergri
bin wie einige vllt mitbekommen haben vor ca. einem monat nach Alaska geflogen fuer ein jahr als Exchangestudent, ich lebe hier in einer Hostfamilie und gehe hier zur schule|rolleyes

so abgesehen von der schule sind mein hostvater hier ich und ein weiterer freund von ihm nach einer 6 stunden fahrt, da wir im weit entfernten faibanks wohnen, in Valdez angekommen, anchdem wir dann das Zelt aufgebaut hatten und alles ausgeraeumt hatten, ging es auch gleich los zum hafen, wo wir fuer dieses Wochenende ein boot gemietet hatten, nach einer halben stunde des einraeumens und vollraeumen des bootes(200 km/h) ging es mit Vollgas in den Prinz William Sound auch genannt GULF OF ALASKA, nachdem wir die Angeln fit gemacht hatten ging es im schleppenden tempo in Richtung offenes Meer nach etwa fuenf Minuten der Erste Biss...nach weiteren 5 Minuten der naechste und so ging es dann auch weiter ungefaehr:q bis wir dann gegen Abend zurueck sind.
Am naechsten Tag um 7 sieben aus dem mittlerweile warm werdenden Schlafsack in die Klamotten, kurzes Fruestueck und raus innen Golf.....der Tag verlief relativ ruhig einige nette Lachse, doch es sollte besser kommen
nachdem wir zum Mittagessen in den Hafen gefahren sind, kurze Mittagspause eingelegt hatten sind wir dann auch gleich wieder raus, nach etwa 10 Minuten ging es dann auch gleich gut los, drei Angeln schleppend hinterm Boot draussen, FFFIISSCCHHH FFFIISSCCHHH FIISSCCHHH auf allen drei Angeln ein netter Lachs, hmm was tun, ok erstmal die Ruhe bewahren und versuchen das sich die schnur der Fisch und die Angeln nicht ineinander verhaken verknoten und was weiss ich, aber leichter gesagt als getan, der gute Silber Lachs schwimmt nicht einfach gerade aus...nneeiinnn der gute schwimmt rechts links rechts links reeechttsss und wieder linnkkkssss....naja nach etwa 10 Minuten hatten wir das ganze auch geloest, erst der eine Fisch#6, dann der jenige ohne Angel mit Kescher wartend auf die anderen:q:q
das ging dann auch alles seinen Gang, sodass wir dann gegen Abend zurueck gefahren sind mit einer Gesamtausbeute an diesem wocheende von *27* Silber Lachsen:vik:

ein paar bilder habe ich dann noch im anhang, 2 bilder sind vom sonntag wo wir dann nochmal 5 gefangen haben vom land aus|rolleyes

dazu kommen noch einige Bilder von einem weiteren Trip entlang eines in der naehe von fairbanks liegenden river(Chena River), zusehen sind einige Greyling und 3 Bilder wo man eine kleine Elchfamilie sieht.....

gruesse aus alaska#h#h#h

Baitbuster


----------



## Baitbuster (18. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Alaska*

hier der rest der bilder:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Alaska*

Glückwunsch zu dem Erlebnis - war mitr leider noch nicht vergönnt...


----------



## Baitbuster (18. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Alaska*

Ja dankeschoen, wenn du die moeglichkeit hast...dann aber los, das ist oder bessergesagt war traumhaft:k

ps. morgen werde ich noch einige Landschaftliche Bilder hochladen, nur ist es bei mir schon halb elf abends und ich muss morgen frueh raus


----------



## Queequeg (18. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Alaska*

Danke für den Bericht Andre´, man da hast du ja das große Los gezogen, schöne Bilder. Die Lachse sehen ja richtig knackig und gut aus. Da gönnte ich auch gut drauf. Genieße die Zeit dort...


----------



## ThomasL (18. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Alaska*

Schöne Bilder#6
Reizt einem, gleich wieder nach Alaska zu gehen...


----------



## rob (18. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Alaska*

wow!
auch da werd ich sicher einmal hinfahren...das ist fix.
danke für den bericht und die bilder.
hoff wir dürfen noch mehr in zukunft  von dir aus alaska lesen.:m
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## Karstein (18. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Alaska*

Tight lines zu euren Traumfängen, Baitbuster - genieße Dein Jahr im Paradies! #6

Gruß gen Alaska

Karsten


----------



## Baitbuster (19. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Alaska*



> Zitat von Queequeg
> Danke für den Bericht Andre´, man da hast du ja das große Los gezogen, schöne Bilder. Die Lachse sehen ja richtig knackig und gut aus. Da gönnte ich auch gut drauf. Genieße die Zeit dort...



ja ist einfach klasse hier....die zeit geniesse voll und ganz:q



> Zitat von ThomasL
> Schöne Bilder#6
> Reizt einem, gleich wieder nach Alaska zu gehen...


ja wenn du die Moeglichkeit hast, dann mach das bloss nochmal ist einfach traumhaft



> Zitat von rob
> wow!
> auch da werd ich sicher einmal hinfahren...das ist fix.
> danke für den bericht und die bilder.
> ...



ja gleich unter diesem beitrag von mir kommen noch ein paar bilder von der landschaft hier in alaska...aber auch in der restlichen zeit wo ich hier oben bin werde ich 10000% noch von mir hoeren lassen

gruss aus alaska
Baitbuster#h#h


----------



## Baitbuster (19. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Alaska*

Sooo, hier wie versprochen die Landschaftlichen Bilder darunter auch ein paar fische aus Valdez noch

die Bilder stammen aus Valdez, da Valdez ja umringt von bergen ist

enjoy them|supergri


----------



## Baitbuster (19. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Alaska*

..........


----------



## Stonie (19. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Alaska*

Wow...was für Bilder !!! :l

Vielen Dank und vorallem die Äschen, Elche und die Natur....Boah wie verdammt schön unsere Welt ist...#6


----------



## Baitbuster (19. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Alaska*



> Zitat von Stonie:
> Wow...was für Bilder !!! :l
> 
> Vielen Dank und vorallem die Äschen, Elche und die Natur....Boah wie verdammt schön unsere Welt ist



ja wie gesagt ist echt traumhaft:q:q



> Zitat von Martin Obelt
> 
> Echt schöne Bilder!! - Wie habt Ihr den Rogen zubereitet? Nur gesalzen und rein damit?? Sieht lecker aus!
> 
> Martin



das mit dem rogen, ja also den haben wir erstmal eingefroren einen grossen teil das auf dem bid ist ja nur ein teil von dem ganzen:q
und den rest haben wir geraeuchert und dann gegessen:k

gruss aus alaska
Baitbuster


----------



## Baitbuster (19. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Alaska*

jjjaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa:q:q

so ich gehe pennen ist halb 12 muss morgen frueh raus:m

|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Baitbuster (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Alaska*

ssoooooo, dann melde ich mich doch mal wieder hab ja lang nichts mehr geschrieben oder berichtet, grund, hatte einefach nicht so viel zeit um mal wieder laenger am pc zu verbringen!

so nun aber:q
also hier sind einfach mal ein paar gemixxte bilder die bilder ohne schnee sind von vor 1 monat, im bild zu sehen sind Aeschen die sich in dem fluss befinden!Sonst ja die anderen bilder *ohne schnee *da sieht man dann noch eine kleine elchfamilie die wir beim flussabwaertstreiben gesehen haben!
sonst in den verschneiten bildern kann man dann noch das kleine zelt sehen was wir zum eisfischen benutzen(was bisher ohne erfolg war, aber das wird sich noch aendern#6),
sonst ja einfach mal die landschafts in einigen bildern und dann noch ein elch:vik:ach und dann das termomether welches dann doch ziemlich runter gesunken ist haha auf -40|bigeyes|bigeyes

gruss aus alaska, North Pole

Baitbuster


----------



## Baitbuster (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Alaska*

und weitere bilder!:m


----------



## Baitbuster (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Alaska*

und die letzen


----------



## ThomasL (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Alaska*

super Bilder#6


----------

